# 4th of July coyote



## rotty (Jan 22, 2003)

Went out on the 3rd and hunted through the early morning on the 4th. Had several howling at us on our first set, and on our 4th set this male came into Tony Tebbe tt SCREAMING pups.
Circled us, then went to leave, we tried to stop it, but he wasn't having it so I took a running shot at about 150yds with my bmag (17wsm 25gr) heard the hit, went and looked and found him piled up around 100yds away from where i shot him.


----------



## wolf man (Jan 4, 2015)

Awesome! Nice job!


----------



## zac_369 (Feb 21, 2008)

Is this typical of you're bmag? Finding it about 100 yards away from the shot? Reason I ask is we've shot a few with our bmags and have not had a recovery.


----------



## rotty (Jan 22, 2003)

zac_369 said:


> Is this typical of you're bmag? Finding it about 100 yards away from the shot? Reason I ask is we've shot a few with our bmags and have not had a recovery.


dont know, 1st one ive ever shot with it


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

That's too Cool.. Don't ya just love that sound. You know you made a connection.. Mount up boys we got a blood trail to follow!!! Congrats


----------



## tsb3 (Dec 31, 2013)

Nice job guys!


----------



## yooper Bob (Jul 11, 2016)

nice shot. skin it and sell the hide.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Good shooting!


----------



## short stick (Feb 4, 2009)

great job, Kill them all.


----------



## nine tine (Feb 3, 2016)

Tha


rotty said:


> Went out on the 3rd and hunted through the early morning on the 4th. Had several howling at us on our first set, and on our 4th set this male came into Tony Tebbe tt SCREAMING pups.
> Circled us, then went to leave, we tried to stop it, but he wasn't having it so I took a running shot at about 150yds with my bmag (17wsm 25gr) heard the hit, went and looked and found him piled up around 100yds away from where i shot him.


That saved a few fawns


----------



## outdoorsaddict99 (Jul 9, 2016)

Congratulations


----------

